# Nutritious treat breakfast



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yummm. I made this breakfast for myself and realized it would be nice for the pups too. They LOVED it. 
Pancakes. 
Half a banana, 
One egg, how easy is that? a touch of vanilla if you like too is great.

Mash the banana thoroughly, to a liquid, whip it up thoroughly with one egg and add vanilla. 

Use a little coconut oil in non stick pan. Pour mixture into 3 pancakes on med heat, (sizzle but not fast) turn when they look decently solid on top, not burned underneath, only slight cooking after that. Cut up and they will enjoy  

I think this could be a useful one when they are under the weather as banana and cooked egg are very well tolerated.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Um...that sounds delicious! Will have to try that for myself!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That sounds yummy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for posting. Gonna try it for the malts tomorrow morning  I am off for a weekend :chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Thanks for posting. Gonna try it for the malts tomorrow morning  I am off for a weekend :chili:


Great, try for yourself too  for you maybe add a touch of butter and maple syrup on top afterward Kat, delish.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Forget the fluffs! I think I just want this for me!! lol Heck, I feed my fluffs way better than I feed myself so this one time won't hurt. :HistericalSmiley:

Ok Maureen, I'm NOT a cook. I do not own a non-stick pan. Could I do this in a regular frying pan with either coconut oil or butter? On a really low flame? I have really nice, heavy bottomed frying pans and a cast iron skillet. Why I have such nice pans is beyond me. Since I don't cook. Oh yeah...they were my g'mas! :innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> Yummm. I made this breakfast for myself and realized it would be nice for the pups too. They LOVED it.
> Pancakes.
> Half a banana,
> One egg, how easy is that? a touch of vanilla if you like too is great.
> ...


Okay, this is going to sound like a stupid question, I'm sure ... 

Is the banana and egg mixture, poured into three pancakes ... or, is the banana, egg, and vanilla a special pancake mixture itself? 

I have the banana, the egg, and vanilla ... I just want to make sure this mixture gets poured into three regular pancakes. And, that the banana, egg and vanilla are not a miracle pancake without flour, etc.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well see now that is a good question. I just assumed that the banana, egg and vanilla mixture was in itself a flourless pancake. I guess I thought that because I know Maureen is pretty much gluten free. But when it comes to cooking or baking...I am NOT the one in the know. :blush:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Forget the fluffs! I think I just want this for me!! lol Heck, I feed my fluffs way better than I feed myself so this one time won't hurt. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Ok Maureen, I'm NOT a cook. I do not own a non-stick pan. Could I do this in a regular frying pan with either coconut oil or butter? On a really low flame? I have really nice, heavy bottomed frying pans and a cast iron skillet. Why I have such nice pans is beyond me. Since I don't cook. Oh yeah...they were my g'mas! :innocent:


I'm with Crystal on this one so I'm wondering if I cld make these in the microwave on a paper plate...and I'm guessing I can't shop in the candy/soda isle for these ingredients...I have never used my stove before (for real) and wld hate to start now


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> I'm with Crystal on this one so I'm wondering if I cld make these in the microwave on a paper plate...and I'm guessing I can't shop in the candy/soda isle for these ingredients...I have never used my stove before (for real) and wld hate to start now


I got such a giggle out of your post :HistericalSmiley:. It also reminded me of when I was a property manager and giving a prospect a tour of one our apartments. When I began to detail the kitchen features he politely said "I don't need any of it, but thank you". I was a bit stunned because he was completely serious. Turns out this gentleman ate only fresh organic and did not cook or refrigerate at all. BTW, he was a youngish senior and was probably my healthiest resident (mind, body and spirit). Really got me to thinking :thumbsup:.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I got such a giggle out of your post :HistericalSmiley:. It also reminded me of when I was a property manager and giving a prospect a tour of one our apartments. When I began to detail the kitchen features he politely said "I don't need any of it, but thank you". I was a bit stunned because he was completely serious. Turns out this gentleman ate only fresh organic and did not cook or refrigerate at all. BTW, he was a youngish senior and was probably my healthiest resident (mind, body and spirit). Really got me to thinking :thumbsup:.


When I did my kitchen over I asked if I had to put in the stove or dishwasher..the answer was..."yes...if you ever want to sell it...put it in lady"


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Forget the fluffs! I think I just want this for me!! lol Heck, I feed my fluffs way better than I feed myself so this one time won't hurt. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Ok Maureen, I'm NOT a cook. I do not own a non-stick pan. Could I do this in a regular frying pan with either coconut oil or butter? On a really low flame? I have really nice, heavy bottomed frying pans and a cast iron skillet. Why I have such nice pans is beyond me. Since I don't cook. Oh yeah...they were my g'mas! :innocent:


LOL I would give the regular pan a try Crystal  but yes need either coconut oil or butter, for you butter gives an even nice flavour. Hope they turn ok. and don't stick. If they stick a bit they will still taste good. If you feel like adding a non stick I highly highly recommend Scanpan professionals, they are awesome.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Okay, this is going to sound like a stupid question, I'm sure ...
> 
> Is the banana and egg mixture, poured into three pancakes ... or, is the banana, egg, and vanilla a special pancake mixture itself?
> 
> I have the banana, the egg, and vanilla ... I just want to make sure this mixture gets poured into three regular pancakes. And, that the banana, egg and vanilla are not a miracle pancake without flour, etc.


Not stupid at all, I wasn't clear :thumbsup: You just whip all three ingredients together, a blender is the fastest. No need for any flour at all. Yes just pour into 3 in your pan. I find that size and quantity makes it easier. Or omit the vanilla if you aren't fond. I use about 1/2 a tsp.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well see now that is a good question. I just assumed that the banana, egg and vanilla mixture was in itself a flourless pancake. I guess I thought that because I know Maureen is pretty much gluten free. But when it comes to cooking or baking...I am NOT the one in the know. :blush:


Yeps, you got it! I love the simplicity of the clean ingredients. Although I am actually grain, dairy and "egg" free. so they get to enjoy them and not me. I was testing my egg allergy again with them. I really enjoyed them though :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> I'm with Crystal on this one so I'm wondering if I cld make these in the microwave on a paper plate...and I'm guessing I can't shop in the candy/soda isle for these ingredients...I have never used my stove before (for real) and wld hate to start now


:w00t::HistericalSmiley:I have no idea on that one. You could give it a try I suppose, pretty easy. I am a big cook, cook all our meals including the pups. My next place to buy is a house or condo with a full chefs kitchen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Pancakes was a big hit for the malts this morning :chili: 

So I included one egg, half a banana and a little of vanilla 








I used my pancakes non stick pan and we made 4 happy pancakes. The malts got one each and the remaining two on the left was kept for me. Tasted good  











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> Pancakes was a big hit for the malts this morning :chili:
> 
> So I included one egg, half a banana and a little of vanilla
> View attachment 165882
> ...


Oh, Kat ... your pancakes look not only yummy ... but, they are soooooo cute looking! :wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Pancakes was a big hit for the malts this morning :chili:
> 
> So I included one egg, half a banana and a little of vanilla
> View attachment 165882
> ...


Trust you to make them look awesome too Kat :aktion033::aktion033: so perfectly round, glad you liked them. One each? even my 3lb'er Penny wolfs down half of that mixture and looks for more LOL she looks stuffed after though  

The original recipe calls for a whole banana, but bananas come in such different sizes, so I guess really almost a whole very small banana or half of a decent sized one. Can play with the proportions.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Kat ... your pancakes look not only yummy ... but, they are soooooo cute looking! :wub::wub:


Look great don't they? these may entice Snowball's appetite :thumbsup:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We tried them this morning!
The result? - Mass Hysteria!
Oh my gosh, they all loooooove them. I only gave them half of what I made at first because it looked like a lot, but they loved them so much that I gave them the rest, and they were still looking for more!
I used a quarter of a banana, and substituted cinnamon for the vanilla.
Saturday is scrambled egg day, and now Sunday will be banana pancake day!

Thank you so much for the yummy recipe!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> We tried them this morning!
> The result? - Mass Hysteria!
> Oh my gosh, they all loooooove them. I only gave them half of what I made at first because it looked like a lot, but they loved them so much that I gave them the rest, and they were still looking for more!
> I used a quarter of a banana, and substituted cinnamon for the vanilla.
> ...


Yay!!! so glad they love them. Pretty handy quick, reliable quick meal to have on hand isn't it? :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Humbug (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, not a big cook. Could I make these with only egg whites? My baby doesn't tolerate egg yolk very well.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

For Crystal's sake, I think we need to donate a non-stick pan in the next raffle, LOL!! We could even throw in some maple syrup too.


----------

